# Wie geht man mit Textfiles um, die nicht in Form von XML vorliegen?



## ebruss17 (17. Nov 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich bin gerade dabei, in eine DB2-Datenbank XML-Spalten abzulegen. Es gibt halt nur das Problem, dass es auch andere Files wie z.B. Textfiles oder HTML-Files gibt, die nicht so in eine Datenbank-Spalte abgelegt werden könnten. Gäbe es denn einen Weg, diese Files in eine XML zu transformieren bzw. umzuwandeln?


----------



## Joose (17. Nov 2014)

Klar du könntest den Inhalt deiner Text Datei mit einem Dummy XML-Tag umschließen, fertig.
HTML und XML unterscheiden sich in der Syntak eigentlich kaum, daher sollte es hier keine Probleme geben.


----------



## ebruss17 (17. Nov 2014)

Also du meinst wirklich primitiv ausgedrückt:

Ich soll im Textfile den ganzen Inhalt in einen XML-Tag umschließen und dann abspeichern? Und das dann in eine DB2-Datenbankspalte ablegen?


----------



## Joose (17. Nov 2014)

Es wäre eine Alternative.

Eigentlich finde ich das DB Design falsch: Warum hast du eine XML Spalte wenn du auch andere Arten von Daten dort reinschreibn musst?


----------



## ebruss17 (17. Nov 2014)

Also in der Datenbank sollen Software-Testergebnisse abgelegt werden. Da auch JUnit-Tests ausgeführt werden und in Form von JUnit viele unterschiedliche Files vorliegen werden (ín Form von HTML und Textfiles), muss es eine Alternative dazu geben, diese in XML-Spalten ablegen zu können.


----------

